# Hop plants Adelaide 2014



## eresh666 (19/1/14)

Guys,

Is this price reasonable for an established plant?

http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/crafers/other-garden/hop-plants-for-sale/1036698325

I'm looking into growing my own come spring time and have just started working on a trellis. Hoping to grow some Hallertau, POR or Goldings.


----------



## DU99 (19/1/14)

wait till about march...few guys here sell rhizomes..


----------



## Yob (19/1/14)

$40 is pretty expensive mate, as DU99 says, come winter there will be loads on offer.


----------



## eresh666 (19/1/14)

Thanks guys... I will stop being over eager and just concentrate on making the trellis over the next few months


----------

